# Recon MGF



## hhsbigmike (Jun 8, 2012)

What's the best solution to recon MGF with guys... popping 100-200mcg per day so it will only last 10-20days. Plan to store it in the fridge and I just don't want it to degrade any over the 10-20days. AA / Bac water?

Thanks for any advice in advance,
HHS


----------



## TwisT (Jun 8, 2012)

could always preload and freeze


----------



## hhsbigmike (Jun 8, 2012)

TwisT said:


> could always preload and freeze



I've never tried that... I assume recon with Bac Water would be fine if I froze them? no need for AA like with IGF L3?


----------



## TwisT (Jun 8, 2012)

bingo was the ducks name-o


----------



## emitecaps (Jun 9, 2012)

I thought MGF reconned with bac Water was stable for a month. Am I wrong in this?


----------



## Ezskanken (Jun 9, 2012)

The only peptide that's gets reconed with AA is IGF pretty much...


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jun 9, 2012)

emitecaps said:


> I thought MGF reconned with bac Water was stable for a month. Am I wrong in this?



3-4 weeks


----------

